

The word “duang” is spreading like wildfire throughout China’s Internet - kposehn
https://foreignpolicy.com/2015/02/27/the-word-that-broke-the-chinese-internet-duang/?utm_content=buffer90e86&utm_medium=social&utm_source=facebook.com&utm_campaign=buffer

======
xiaq
Chinese here. Instead of youku, the fake ad video actually got viral on
bilibili
([http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilibili](http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilibili)
[http://www.bilibili.com/](http://www.bilibili.com/)), a video sharing site
with user-generated subtitles, where such spoofs are very, very common. If you
are interested in memes of the Chinese Internet, bilibili and acfun (another
earlier similiar site, but it also features articles) are very interesting
(and important!) subjects to study.

~~~
TazeTSchnitzel
User-generated subtitles? Like Nico Nico Douga?

~~~
xiaq
Exactly. Bilibili is inspired by Acfun, which is in turn inspired by Nico
Nico.

------
kurthorray
The internet world changes rather fast here in china. The day before the day
before yesterday, my WECHAT feed were full of the word 'duang'. When it came
to the day before yesterday, the trend changed. People were discussing about
the mysterious color of this skirt: [http://qz.com/352479/this-dress-of-
disputed-colors-is-drivin...](http://qz.com/352479/this-dress-of-disputed-
colors-is-driving-china-crazy-too/) Yet yesterday, a documentary talking about
pollution in china occupied all my sights:
[http://www.womenofchina.cn/womenofchina/html1/news/newsmaker...](http://www.womenofchina.cn/womenofchina/html1/news/newsmakers/1503/1-1.htm)
The discussion on this documentary persists today and im not quite sure what
the internet will bring to me on tomorrow.

~~~
wingerlang
This sounds exactly like the "western" internet to be honest.

------
afarrell
This is interesting, but why is it more relevant to foreign policy than, say,
fhgwgads?

~~~
rspeer
It's not. The article is clickbait.

------
Gigablah
So is this going into Unicode 8.0? :p

~~~
rcarmo
We could always propose it as the phonetics for a Jackie Chan emoji.

Weirder things have happened, and it's not like we're running out of glyph
space.

~~~
xrstf
If there's a Jackie Chan emoji, I want Chuck Norris as an emoji as well.

~~~
seanmcdirmid
There is always the Jiong (囧) character.

~~~
TeMPOraL
Is that a Minecraft creeper character?

~~~
seanmcdirmid
It's a real chinese character:

[http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiong](http://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jiong)

It's original meaning is "patterned window."

------
apetresc
Interestingly, from my hotel room in Shanghai right now, the article appears
to be blocked.

~~~
showerst
Tech director at FP here, is the whole site blocked or just that article?

We occasionally have to play whack-a-mole with Chinese (and other nations')
censors, so I'd love any info you could provide. tim.showers@foreignpolicy.com

~~~
jcampbell1
I am pretty familiar with the GFW, and you are running HTTPS. The game of
whack-a-mole you are playing is ip/domain/date. If you want to compare notes,
send me an email.

------
canjobear
There's a good in-depth linguistic analysis here:
[http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=17913](http://languagelog.ldc.upenn.edu/nll/?p=17913)

~~~
6502nerdface
Thanks, today I learned that there exists "Chinese scat singing"!

